# Θεματολογία δικτύου > Περιοχές > Τι στήνεται τώρα >  #8611 ashi, Κυψέλη

## ashi

Μετά από 7 μήνες (μόνο) ενασχόλησης με το awmn έφτασε η στιγμή να δηλώσω την ταχύτατη επιρροή του πάνω μου, όπως επίσης και στην ταράτσα μου!

Αυτή τη στιγμή υπάρχουν τρία ενεργά links: 

ashi(#8611) - maiden(#6610) 
ashi(#8611) - warlock(#8266)
ashi(#8611) - BladeWS(#6751)

Η ταράτσα έχει απίστευτη θέα προς δυτικά και νότια.

Σύντομα στον κόμβο θα σηκωθεί access point έτοιμο να υποδεχτεί πελάτες  ::  

Υ.Γ. Άντε να αυξάνονται οι γυναίκες στο awmn  ::

----------


## PrettyMaids

Καλοριζικη και εσυ μικρη  :Stick Out Tongue: 

να τα εκατοστισεις  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## jpeppas

Καλωσήρθες και από Σεπόλια μεριά  ::

----------


## ashi

Ευχαριστω, καλως σας βρηκα  ::

----------


## [email protected]!

> Ευχαριστω, καλως σας βρηκα


Εύχομαι καλά και σταθερά links! 

Και συγχαρητήρια για την νέα σου δουλειά! Εύχομαι να σου αρέσει!  ::

----------


## dti

> Υ.Γ. Άντε να αυξάνονται οι γυναίκες στο awmn


koki, ianeira, nya, stellina, ekklisis, christina, κλπ. κλπ. (σίγουρα ξεχνώ κάποιες).
Καλωσήλθες!

----------


## acoul

Μεγιές ο κόμβος κορμού και καλοτάξιδος !!! Υπάρχει ένα λινκ mimer<-->bella που υπάρχει ενδιαφέρον να σπάσει στη μέση ... είπα να κάνω πρώτος το προξενιό μπας και προλάβω ...  ::

----------


## nOiz

Μεγειάαα το ζευγάρι έπιασε δουλειά!  ::

----------


## ashi

> Εύχομαι καλά και σταθερά links! 
> Και συγχαρητήρια για την νέα σου δουλειά! Εύχομαι να σου αρέσει!


Αγγελε σε ευχαριστώ πολύ  ::  Μου αρέσει η δουλειά ναι, αν και λιγόστεψε τον ελευθερο χρόνο μου κατα πολύ. Περιμένω να βρω κάποια μέρα ελεύθερη να φτιάξω το λινκάκι μας, να το δω να ανεβαίνει επιτέλους  ::

----------


## ashi

> Υπάρχει ένα λινκ mimer<-->bella που υπάρχει ενδιαφέρον να σπάσει στη μέση ... είπα να κάνω πρώτος το προξενιό μπας και προλάβω ...


Thanks, θα μπει σε προτεραιότητα για ψάξιμο  ::

----------


## ashi

> Μεγειάαα το ζευγάρι έπιασε δουλειά!


noiz μην ανησυχείς, μετά το λινκ ετοιμάζω και τις κουλούρες!! Τι μόνο τις ταράτσες μας θα ενώσουμε??  ::   ::

----------


## nOiz

Για ρώτα και τον άλλο  ::   ::   ::

----------


## ashi

> Για ρώτα και τον άλλο


  ::   ::  θα του πω να πάρει θέση μόλις γυρίσει!

----------


## PrettyMaids

Για ποιον χτηπαει η καμπανα  :Stick Out Tongue: 

κουλουρες? για τα κουλουρακια το πασχα λετε ? ;p


Οτι πουν οι γυναικες  :: 

Ταρατσες εχω ενωσει για να δουμε μπας και ενωσουμε και τις "κουλουρες"  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## ashi

Αυτή τη στιγμή υπάρχει ενα If ελεύθερο που κοιτάει προς Πατήσια-Περιστέρι. Αν κάποιος σκανάρει και ενδιαφέρεται για λινκ ας επικοινωνήσει με pm.

----------


## karsudan

> Μετά από 7 μήνες (μόνο) ενασχόλησης με το awmn έφτασε η στιγμή να δηλώσω την ταχύτατη επιρροή του πάνω μου, όπως επίσης και στην ταράτσα μου!
> 
> Υπάρχει λοιπόν ένα ενεργό link ashi (8611) - maiden (6610) 
> και ένα επίσης ενεργό link, αλλά σε στάδιο προετοιμασίας ακόμα, 
> ashi (8611) - Damn (7646) που ελπίζω σύντομα να σταθεροποιηθεί.
> 
> Η ταράτσα έχει απίστευτη θέα προς δυτικά και νότια και υπάρχει δυνατότητα για ένα τουλάχιστον link ακόμα στο μέλλον. 
> 
> Υ.Γ. Άντε να αυξάνονται οι γυναίκες στο awmn


 Καλημερα,

Να σε ρωτησω εαν θα ηθελες Link με κεντρο; Εαν ναι, ελεγξε το και στειλε e-mail.

Karsudan (#9091).

----------


## Nikiforos

Καλησπέρα σε όλους! είμαι νέος εδώ και στο χώρο του wireless γενικότερα και δεν ξέρω πολλά ακόμα αλλά διαβάζω για να μπω και εγώ σε αυτόν τον χώρο. Είμαι και εγώ Κυψέλη, στην άνω για την ακρίβια. Δυστυχώς στην ταράτσα μου δεν έχω πολύ καλή οπτική επαφή με άλλες μακρινές πολυκατοικίες. Αν μπορεί κανείς να βοηθήσει να μάθω τι γίνεται, πως κάνουμε scan κτλ να δούμε να μπορώ και εγώ να συνδεθώ πουθενά. Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων.

----------


## ashi

Νικηφόρε καλως ήρθες στην παρέα μας κ εσύ  ::  Καταρχήν έχεις εξοπλισμό για να συνδεθείς κάπου ή είσαι σε αρχικό αρχικό στάδιο? Αν δεν εχεις βρει κάποιον να σε βοηθήσει στο σκαν στείλε μου ένα πμ και θα δούμε τι μπορούμε να κάνουμε! Ευχαρίστως να σε βοηθήσουμε να συνδεθείς κι εσύ όσο το δυνατόν γρηγορότερα  ::

----------


## Nikiforos

εγώ είμαι στο αρχικό εντελώς στάδιο, δεν έχω τίποτα ακόμα. Βασικά δεν ξέρω τι γίνεται αλλά έχω πρόβλημα με το wind και δεν μου κάνει login ενώ λέει ότι είμαι γραμμένος και δεν μπορώ να ξαναγραφτώ κιόλας με το ίδιο όνομα! και θέλω να βάλω το στίγμα μου. Τελικά γράφτηκα με άλλο όνομα, sorry αλλά μου λέει ότι υπαρχει το όνομα nikiforos και δεν μου στέλνει και κωδικό στο email μου βγάζει λάθος! Μπορώ να διορθωσω το ονομά μου εδώ στο forum? ή πρέπει να ξαναγραφτώ?

----------


## ashi

Για το wind δεν μπορώ να σε βοηθήσω, δεν ξέρω γιατί συμβαίνει αυτο. Στο σκαν όμως ευχαρίστως να βοηθήσουμε, όποτε θες και μπορείς μου στέλνεις ενα πμ και κανονίζουμε να έρθουμε να σκαναρουμε να δούμε τι πιάνεις. Φαντάζομαι δε θα είμαστε μακριά. Στη συνέχεια μπορείς να αγοράσεις και τον εξοπλισμό αν δεις οτι πιάνεις κάποιον κοντά σου.

----------


## Nikiforos

Thanks! Για εξοπλισμό αν όλα πάνε καλά επειδή έχω φίλο που ασχολείτε με δορυφορικές έλεγα για ένα πιάτο 80cm και ένα πακετάκι σαν αυτό http://www.priveshop.gr/product.php?cod ... 6829386059
Λοιπόν κατάφερα και δήλωσα συντεταγμένες, αλλά είναι σωστές έτσι με τον χάρτη? γιατί έχω κάνει το κινητό μου GPS και μπορώ να τις βρω ακριβώς.
Τελικά μετά από ψάξιμο στο wind βρήκα ότι ο κοντινότερος είναι ο antoniosk 410 μέτρα μακριά και έχει καλή επαφή, εσύ δυστυχώς κάτι έχεις μπροστά, μαλλον είσαι σε κατηφόρα και μου δείχνει βουνά εμπόδιο και ο drid που είναι κοντά μου είναι κλειστός ?

----------


## ONikosEimai

> και ο drid που είναι κοντά μου είναι κλειστός ?


o drid δεν έχει εμφανιστεί καθόλου στο forum (απ'όσο γνωρίζω εγώ) και απ'ότι φαίνεται δεν έχει σύνδεση με το awmn. Μόνο 2 πελάτες είναι δηλωμένοι σε αυτόν σαν ανενεργοί. Αν καταφέρεις και έρθεις σε επικοινωνία μαζί του και συνδεθεί και αυτός με το Back Bone, θα ήταν πολύ καλή λύση.

Από τις φωτογραφίες που έχεις στο wind, λυπάμαι που στο λέω αλλά δεν βλέπω καμιά διέξοδο. Μόνο νότιά σου υπάρχει κάποια τρύπα που ίσως μπορέσεις να δεις κάποιον αλλά δεν βλέπω να υπάρχει κανείς.

Η μόνη περίπτωση που θα μπορέσεις να συνδεθείς είναι στήσει κάποιος κοντινός σου Access Point και να συνδεθείς ως πελάτης.

Να ξέρεις πως χρειάζεται καθαρή οπτική επαφή ώστε να μπορέσεις να συνδεθείς.

Βέβαια, ένα scan δεν βλάπτει γιατί μπορεί να υπάρχουν κάποιοι που δεν έχουν δηλωθεί στο wind.

----------


## Nikiforos

Στο τεστ που κάνουμε για οπτική επαφη και σε μερικούς δείχνει καλά σε αυτούς δεν μπορώ να συνδεθώ ? πάντως σε πολλά σημεία ειδικά προς Πολύγωνο, Κάτω Πατήσια, Γαλάτσι, Ψυχικό κτλ έχει πολλά βουναλάκια τρυγύρω και δεν παίζει με τπτ. Όταν λες οπτική επαφή, πρέπει δλδ υποχρεωτικά να βλέπονται οι ταράτσες μας? αν ναι, δεν το βλέπω να μπορώ να κάνω τίποτα, η πολυκατοικία μου είναι κοντοστούπα ! και εδώ τριγύρω όσο βλέπω ΜΟΝΟ δορυφορικές απλές βλέπω.  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## PrettyMaids

Πεταω και εγω την φαινη μου ιδεα ισως αν εστεινες σε καποιον γειτονα διπλα που τον ξερεις καλα ? ;p

----------


## Nikiforos

Δυστυχώς οι πολυκατοικίες οι γειτονικες μου είναι και αυτές στην ίδια μοίρα! μερικές και ποιο κοντες! στις ψηλες δεν ξέρω κανέναν και αποκλειετε λοιπόν κάτι τέτοιο.

----------


## ashi

Ενα νέο λινκ δημιουργήθηκε σήμερα με τον berdux (#2970) εύκολα και γρήγορα παρόλο τον καυσωνα και τη ζέστη που επικρατεί! O berdux έχει έτοιμο εξοπλισμό για 2ο λινκ οπότε όποιος ενδιαφέρεται ας επικοινωνήσει μαζί του.

----------


## ashi

Συντομα (το αργότερο αρχές Σεπτέμβρη) θα υπάρχει όπως φαίνεται έτοιμος ο νέος εξοπλισμός για το τρίτο λινκ. Το ενδιαφέρον θα κινηθεί προς Πατήσια παρόλες τις αποτυχημένες προσπάθειες στο παρελθόν και απο κει και πέρα κάθε ενδιαφερόμενος για λινκ ευπρόσδεκτος. 

Καλά μπάνια  ::

----------


## ashi

Απο σήμερα υπάρχει ενα ελευθερο if στα 5GHz που κοιταει προς Αιγάλεω - Αγ.Βαρβάρα. Αν κάποιος με πιάσει στο scan ή ενδιαφέρεται για δοκιμές ας επικοινωνήσει με pm.

----------


## ashi

Σήμερα δημιουργήθηκε ένα νέο link με τον philip_II(#3956) συνεπώς το ελεύθερο if δεν είναι πλέον ελεύθερο!
Το λινκ ελπίζουμε να τελειοποιηθεί με το στήσιμο νέου ρουτερ και την αλλαγή θέσεων στα πιάτα.
Ευχαριστώ τον philip για τη γρήγορη και άμεση ανταπόκριση του και μας εύχομαι καλό traffic  ::

----------


## PrettyMaids

οεοεοε καλο traffic

----------


## b-boy

Με γεια με γεια  ::

----------


## ashi

> Με γεια με γεια


Και στα δικά σου σύντομα  ::

----------


## ashi

Το λινκ με berdux δυστυχώς κατέβηκε λόγω μετακόμισης και ο ίδιος δεν κατάφερε τελικά να φτιάξει τον κόμβο που ήθελε (ελπίζω στο καινούριο σπίτι να έχει καλύτερη τύχη). Οπότε τώρα υπάρχει πάλι ένα ελεύθερο if για 3ο λινκ. όποιος ενδιαφέρεται ας επικοινωνήσει με pm.

----------


## PrettyMaids

Κυρια κυρια!!! , εγω εγω  :Stick Out Tongue: ppPpPpp

----------


## ashi

τι θες εσυ? εχεις ήδη λινκ

----------


## PrettyMaids

Το ηξερα οτι θα με εκανες στην ακρη  ::

----------


## ashi

Το λινκ με PhilipII δεν είναι πλέον ενεργό. Τον ευχαριστώ πολύ για την υπομονή του και την προσπάθεια του (παρόλο που δε με ενημέρωσε για τη διακοπή του λινκ - no hard feelings  ::  ). Για μία ακόμα φορά το 3ο if είναι ελεύθερο και ψάχνει για λινκ! Οποιος ενδιαφέρεται ας επικοινωνήσει με πμ.

----------


## jamesbond

> Το λινκ με PhilipII δεν είναι πλέον ενεργό. Τον ευχαριστώ πολύ για την υπομονή του και την προσπάθεια του (παρόλο που δε με ενημέρωσε για τη διακοπή του λινκ - no hard feelings  ). Για μία ακόμα φορά το 3ο if είναι ελεύθερο και ψάχνει για λινκ! Οποιος ενδιαφέρεται ας επικοινωνήσει με πμ.


εχω ενα if free ψαρεύει προς τα σενα νομίζω.

----------


## ashi

Δυστυχώς δεν βλέπω καθόλου προς Βύρωνα, Ζωγράφου και γενικά βόρεια. Βλέπω καλά Πατήσια, Περιστέρι, Αιγάλεω, ως Πειραιά.. (μέχρι και τη Σάλαμίνα βλέπω!)

----------


## acoul

μια πανοραμική από την ταράτσα θα βοηθούσε.

----------


## Nikiforos

καλημέρα, ρε γμτ είμαστε και άτυχοι δεν βλεπόμαστε αν και είμαστε κοντά, να κάναμε κανά Link μεταξύ μας.  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## acoul

> μια πανοραμική από την ταράτσα θα βοηθούσε.


Η πανοραμική σε ένα κόμβο που ψάχνει για BB λινκ είναι κάτι αντίστοιχο με το ντεκολτέ μιας σύγχρονης γυναίκας, η οποία να σημειωθεί ψάχνεται μόνιμα ... Όποιος έχει ωραία θέα απλά την εκθέτει --> it works

για τους πιο απαιτητικούς που τους ενδιαφέρει και ο εσωτερικός κόσμος, ψυχισμός για το λινκ, εκεί πάμε σε έκθεση του κεραιοσυστήματος και του router. Βέβαια υπάρχουν και τα μιλητά λινκ --> σου έχω εγώ ένα ταίρι να τρελαθείς !!



show me the view !!

----------


## ashi

acoul σύμφωνα με το ποστ σου, μιας και ειμαι και γυναίκα, θα πρέπει να βάλω μια πανοραμική του κόμβου μου και δίπλα μια πανοραμική του.. ντεκολτέ μου! χαχαχα. (όσο για το ψάχνεται μόνιμα κάνω πως δεν το διάβασα!)

nikifore δυστυχώς είναι σίγουρο οτι δε βλεπόμαστε πίσω μου ακριβώς (προς το σπίτι σου δλδ.) εχω ψηλή πολυκατοικία. 

Η πανοραμική έρχεται σύνμτομα.. Μερικές φωτογραφίες της θέας πάντως μπορείτε να δείτε στο nodeid μου στο wind

----------


## acoul

> (όσο για το ψάχνεται μόνιμα κάνω πως δεν το διάβασα!)


παρεξήγησης ... δεν πήγαινε για εσένα ashi, γενικά μιλάμε. από όσο ξέρω υπάρχει ένα πολύ καλό παιδί που τραβάει ήδη κουπί --> αν πετύχεις καλό μοντέλο, δύσκολο την σήμερον ημέρα, υβριδικό ει δυνατόν για χαμηλούς ρύπους, να μη μένει και στην ανηφόρα, δεν το αλλάζεις με τίποτε !!

Βέβαια υπάρχει πάντα και ο πειρασμός: rent a cabriolet for a weekend για αμφότερα τα φύλα. να μη παραλείψουμε και τους κόμβους που θέλουν πολλά λινκ. εκεί δημιουργήται συνήθως πρόβλημα με το routing --> ποιος έχει high priority ποια ώρα της ημέρας και τα συναφή, και ο πονοκέφαλος συντήρησης και καλής λειτουργίας όλων των λινκ είναι δυσβάσταχτος.

----------


## BladeWS

::

----------


## PrettyMaids

acoul, γιατι δισκολευομαι να σε διαβασω ?  :Stick Out Tongue: 
μονος σου τα σκευτεσαι ?

----------


## Nikiforos

ashi βασικά μας κόβει κάποιος λόφος αν δεις το wind, όσο για τα links και εμένα μου το κόψανε που είχα ένα με Αγία Βαρβάρα, το έχει η περιοχή φαίνεται!  ::   ::

----------


## ashi

Κοίτα όταν έχεις ένα λινκ που δεν παίζει καλά και έχεις εξαντλήσει όλες τις προσπάθειες τότε λογικό είναι να το κόψεις. Τελος πάντων δεν είναι εκει το θέμα μην κολλάμε σε αυτα, λινκς βρίσκουμε το θέμα είναι να παίζουν καλά. Υπομονή και επιμονή  ::

----------


## Nikiforos

Σε μένα έγιναν άλλα που δεν θέλω να αναφέρω τώρα για αποφυγές παρεξηγήσεων, πάντως εγώ δεν είναι εύκολο να βρω γιατί η θέα μου είναι εντελώς χάλια. Εκτός άμα βγάζω links σουβλάκια ή στο υπερπέραν!  ::

----------


## PrettyMaids

> Σε μένα έγιναν άλλα που δεν θέλω να αναφέρω τώρα για αποφυγές παρεξηγήσεων, πάντως εγώ δεν είναι εύκολο να βρω γιατί η θέα μου είναι εντελώς χάλια. Εκτός άμα βγάζω links σουβλάκια ή στο υπερπέραν!


Στο υπερπεραν ε, με Σεληνη δοκιμασες ? ;p

----------


## BladeWS

Kαλοριζικο!  ::

----------


## acoul

> Kαλοριζικο!


μαρτυριάρη !!

----------


## ashi

Χθες έγινε η πρώτη σύνδεση με BladeWS με αρχικό σήμα -62. Μέσα στις επόμενες μέρες θα βελτιστοποιηθεί και απο τις 2 μεριές. Ευχαριστώ BladeWS, Maiden και τους λοιπούς  ::

----------


## Nikiforos

ashi με γειά το νέο Link, άντε και με περισσότερα!

----------

